# Capm............(اي شخص عنده معلومه يدخل بليز)



## Who i am (16 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتوا 
ابيا عرف عن كيفية التجهيز لاختبار CAPM
وكيفية تجاوز الاختبار والمذاكره والكتب والاسئلة
............
بليز الله يخليكم يامهندسين اي شخص عنده معلومه لا يبخل علي
ربي يفرج هموومكم
الله يلخيكم يا ملوك ال pmp


----------



## Who i am (17 أغسطس 2009)

بليز احد يرد علي
الله يخليكم


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (18 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الفاضل 

أقترح مراجعة موقع PMI على الرابط

http://www.pmi.org/CareerDevelopment/Pages/AboutCredentialsCAPM.aspx

لتحصل على ما تبحث عنه من معلومات من مصدرها الأساسي

كما يمكنك تحميل كتيب عن هذه الشهادة من نفس الموقع من الرابط

http://www.pmi.org/PDF/pdc_capmhandbook.pdf


والله الموفق


----------



## the poor to god (18 أغسطس 2009)

*Certified Associate in Project Management (CAPM) Credential Handbook*



Who i am قال:


> لو سمحتوا
> ابيا عرف عن كيفية التجهيز لاختبار CAPM
> وكيفية تجاوز الاختبار والمذاكره والكتب والاسئلة
> ............
> ...


بسيطة يا هندسة نحن فى الخدمة عسى الله ان يكون ما تبغى وادخل على الرابط هذا
http://www.methodcorp.com/Training/PublicCAPMTrainingAR/tabid/395/language/ar-JO/Default.aspx


----------



## the poor to god (18 أغسطس 2009)

*معذرة*



شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> 
> أقترح مراجعة موقع pmi على الرابط
> 
> ...


 اسف مهندس شريف لم انتبه ان الملف لنفس مشاركتك معذرة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (18 أغسطس 2009)

العفو مهندس / محمد

الأمر لا يتطلب الاعتذار


----------



## Who i am (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياملوك 
اسأل الله ان يدخلكم ووالديكم الفردوس االعلى ويغفر لكم ماتقدم من ذنوبكم
واذا فيه شي ثاني بليز ماتبخلون علي
اي صح لو احد يعرف كيفية التسجيل للاختبار وزي كذا يعلمني


----------



## mustafasas (19 أغسطس 2009)

العزيز who i am 
اود ان اوجه لك نصيحة لو سمحت لي ان اقدمها لك واضح انك لسة خريج جديد و لذلك انا رايي انك تركز في الشغل العملي و في نفس الوقت تقرا كتير في موضوع ال project management و تركز علي كتاب ال pmbok بتاع ال pmp و تستمر علي كدة اد سنتين تلاتة و بعدين تقدم لل pmp مباشرة لان علي ما اعتقد ان ال capm لها فترة و بعدين تنتهي و يطلب منك تقدم تاني اما فيها او pmp و لذلك انا شايف انك بمذاكرتك فيها بتضيع فلوس و شوية تركيز علي الفاضي و الراي ليك في الاخر و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Who i am (19 أغسطس 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> العزيز who i am
> اود ان اوجه لك نصيحة لو سمحت لي ان اقدمها لك واضح انك لسة خريج جديد و لذلك انا رايي انك تركز في الشغل العملي و في نفس الوقت تقرا كتير في موضوع ال project management و تركز علي كتاب ال pmbok بتاع ال pmp و تستمر علي كدة اد سنتين تلاتة و بعدين تقدم لل pmp مباشرة لان علي ما اعتقد ان ال capm لها فترة و بعدين تنتهي و يطلب منك تقدم تاني اما فيها او pmp و لذلك انا شايف انك بمذاكرتك فيها بتضيع فلوس و شوية تركيز علي الفاضي و الراي ليك في الاخر و ربنا يوفقك


 شكرا اولا على ردك واهتمامك لانه يعني لي الكثير
لكني فكرت في اخذ شهادة capm لاني اعتقدت انها ستفيدني لاني انا فعلا لسه خريج من هندسة كهربائيه ومحتار جدا وضائع لابعد الحدود
وعلى فكره اليا رعفوا ان ال pmp نفس ال capm
كلهم مدتهم 3 سنوات فقط
هذ ا اللي اعرفه
ومشكور على نصيحتك يا كبير
اسال الله ان يرزقك ويسعدك
اخوك who i am


----------



## mustafasas (19 أغسطس 2009)

Who i am قال:


> شكرا اولا على ردك واهتمامك لانه يعني لي الكثير
> لكني فكرت في اخذ شهادة capm لاني اعتقدت انها ستفيدني لاني انا فعلا لسه خريج من هندسة كهربائيه ومحتار جدا وضائع لابعد الحدود
> وعلى فكره اليا رعفوا ان ال pmp نفس ال capm
> كلهم مدتهم 3 سنوات فقط
> ...


اخي العزيز ال pmp ثلاث سنوات بس بتتجدد من دون امتحان بمجرد انك تعمل دراسات معينة في اماكن معينة اقولك عليها بعدين اما ال capm فانها لا تجدد و لكن اما تمتحن تاني او تمتحن pmp و الله اعلم


----------



## aknicet (5 أغسطس 2010)

*PMP vs. CAPM*

Difference between the two: PMP requires 4500hrs of Project management experince that you will have to document it one project at the time and the peurcentage of your envolvement within each phase of the life cycle of each project, then you will qualify to sit for the exam ( exam I think is 200 questions and the certification is renewed every 3 years ) 
On the other hand CAPM is the kind a like the entry level , to meet the requirment you will have to proove that you have a 35 contact hours of PM classes or I think 1500hrs experience, its exam is 150 questions and the certification will last for a period of 5 years where you will gain more hands on Project Management which will qualify you for PMP. it is for that reason CAPM that get a re-newal or an extension. 
Bottom Line since you said you are a new graduate, your best bet is CAPM, it will allow you to understand the "lingo" of PMBOK and also it will give you more profetional recognition 
and will lead the way to your PMP very easily.
Good luck 
Allaho AlmowaffeQ
your brother Abdellah


----------



## ملتزم (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على الفوائد، ولكن الحيرة التي وقعت فيها اليوم هي أنني أستعد وأدرس لأتقدم لامتحان البي إم بي، وبالرغم من أنني خريج هندسة الحاسب الآلي بدرجة الماجستير و أعمل منذ أكثر من ثلاث عشرة سنة، إلا أن عملي توزع على مدار السنوات ما بين الصيانة و المبيعات و هندسة النظم في قسم ما قبل البيع (البري سيلز)، واليوم عرفت أن عملي لابد أن يكون في المشاريع لمدة من الزمن؛ فما رأيكم ؟ وهل السي اي بي ام هي المفترض أن أحضر لها؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 يناير 2011)

ملتزم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا على الفوائد، ولكن الحيرة التي وقعت فيها اليوم هي أنني أستعد وأدرس لأتقدم لامتحان البي إم بي، وبالرغم من أنني خريج هندسة الحاسب الآلي بدرجة الماجستير و أعمل منذ أكثر من ثلاث عشرة سنة، إلا أن عملي توزع على مدار السنوات ما بين الصيانة و المبيعات و هندسة النظم في قسم ما قبل البيع (البري سيلز)، واليوم عرفت أن عملي لابد أن يكون في المشاريع لمدة من الزمن؛ فما رأيكم ؟ وهل السي اي بي ام هي المفترض أن أحضر لها؟


 
الأخ ملتزم
السلام عليكم

خبرتك ما شاء الله تبارك الله 13 سنة
ستجد من خبرتك هذه مشاريع اشتركت فيها أو أدرتها يمكنك تسجيلها كخبرة و ربما بعضها لم يطلق عليها وقتها مشروع و لكن إن تمعنت فيها ستجد أنها عبارة عن مشاريع لأنها جهد بذل في وقت محدد له بداية و له نهاية و كانت مخرجاته شيء ملموس .

لذلك أنا أقترح عليك بالمضي قدما إلى شهادة الـ PMP فهي الأشهر و الأقوى .. 

و عادة الـ CAPM تعتبر للخريجين الحديثين و إن كان هذا الشخص في الملف الصوتي أدناه له رأي مختلف حيث يرى أن الـ CAPM هي شهادة لمن يريد أن يصبح عضو فريق مشروع بغض النظر عن كونه خريج جديد أو قديم صاحب خبرة أو لا .

و أعتقد أنه يريد أن يعطي مكانة للـ CAPM ليجعلها رديفة للـ PMP حيث أنه يعتبر أن لقب " مدير مشروع " يجب ألا يمنح لأي شخص إلا لمن يحمل خبرة حقيقية كـ " مدير مشاريع " قبل أن يتقدم للشهادة .

<<الموقع اللي فيه الملفات الصوتية لا يفتح و لا أدري هل المشكلة في الموقع أم في الإنترنت لكن عموما هو موقع مهندس برازيلي و مدير مشاريع و لديه ماجستير و العديد من الشهادات المهنية كالبـ PMP و الـ CSM اسمه ricardo vargos ، اطبع هذا الاسم على قوقل و ادخل موقعه و ابحث في الـ Podcasts عن الـ CAPM و بالمناسبة كل الملفات الصوتية رائعة و تتحدث عن إدارة المشاريع عموما و مدتها بحدود الخمس دقائق >>

عموما هذا رأيه
و لكن واقعيا ، الـ PMP هي المشهورة . و لو كنت خريج حديث كان نصحتك بها و لكن أنت لديك خبرة طويلة . توكل على الله العلي القدير و ابذل الجهد الكبير لدراسة و فهم و استيعاب و تشرّب مفاهيم الـ PMI لإدارة المشاريع و لن يصعب عليك الاختبار .

و الله الموفق


----------



## ملتزم (30 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم أبا بدر
وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ولقد أفدت و تكرمت علي بنصيحتك و حديثك الذي أدخل الطمأنينة على قلبي.

ما تفضلت به مشكورا واضح و سأسعى بكل جهد سائلا الله التوفيق والسداد وجزاكم الله خيرا أخي أبا بدر.
دعمكم مهم بارك الله فيكم
أخيكم/ ملتزم/ أبا سامي


----------



## Jamal (2 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------

